# Fracino love...the beginnings!



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Owner's have probably seen this - I think i've caught upgrade-itus!!!...im saving for one!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ad's a bit cheesy - reminded me of a public info film for those of us old enough to remember them. And the background music??


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Ha...yeah agreed..but it's BRITISH...game on!!!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

It offends me that they couldn't get their milk right :/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mookielagoo said:


> Ha...yeah agreed..but it's BRITISH...game on!!!


Nuff said! But you couldn't imagine a German company doing a promo like that.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

They are British, quality is superb, their machines are built to last, they are great value for money and aftercare is fantastic........what's not to like????


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

very impressed to see how much of the machinery/ production work is carried out in the uk


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ad's a bit cheesy - reminded me of a public info film for those of us old enough to remember them. And the background music??


I thought the music was okay. Better than the grinding guitar-rock they have as background music for every American Youtube video


----------

